# ColdFusion GET Request?



## stanleyB (30. Juni 2005)

Hi,

der Titel sagt eigentlich alles. Wie greife ich mit Coldfuision auf die via GET uebergebenen Variablen zu? Also sowas wie in PHP mit dem $_GET[] Superglobal. Leider findet man fuer Coldfusion auch keine wirkliche Dokumentation.

Gruesse und vielen Dank vorab,
stanleyB


----------



## stanleyB (30. Juni 2005)

*Erledigt*

http://www.informit.com/articles/article.asp?p=30497&seqNum=9&rl=1

Hat sich erledigt.
Dennoch ist CF eine ziemlich abartige Skriptsprache...


----------

